# NISMO Z-Tune Skyline vs. GT500



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

From Sport Compact Magazine. And Howstuffworks.com (for the GT500 specs).
----------


NISMO Z-Tune Skyline
NISMO Z-Tune Skyline: The Quickest Pruduction Car Ever.

By Jared Holstein

... Using the quarter-mile dash as a partial indicator, NISMO might be right. It's probably the quickest. Chat room disciples, you may proceed to whip each other into a foaming, flaming frenzy. Ah, you say, what about the Enzo? Slow. The McLaren F1? Fancy pants Hyundai Excel. Saleen S7R Twin Turbo, quickest car on the planet? Turdlike. If numbers whispered by NISMO staff in the halls of the Tokyo Auto Salon are to be believed, the Z-tune ran 0-400 meters (a little shorter than a quarter mile) in 10.06 seconds during development. That's more than 6/10 of a second faster than any production car ever tested. And this is no drag car.



...NISMO claims more than 500 hp and 400 lb-ft of torque; judging from the acceleration claim, these numbers are more conservative than Jesse Helms.

----The GT
Engine
Type: Supercharged V8
Configuration: Iron block and aluminum heads
Intake manifold: Cast-aluminum with screw-type supercharger and air-to-water intercooler
Exhaust manifold: Cast iron
Crankshaft: Forged steel
Throttle body: Dual 55 mm, electronic
Valvetrain: DOHC, 4 valves per cylinder
Displacement: 330 cubic inches (5,409 cc)
Horsepower: More than 450 hp
Torque: 450 lb-ft
Transmission: T56 six-speed manual
Driven wheels: Rear-wheel drive


---

Of course the different is 170k for the Skyline and 40K for the mustang. Of course you have to remember there are only (will be only) 20 of these Z-Tuned monsters in existance. Probably the main reason the cost is so high (along with the 20 being hand built). Ironically, "Twin IHI internally wastegated ball-bearing turbochargers based on the units used in the GT500 and endurance racing programs offer the kind of commanding top end expected of a GT-R with strong midrange tractability. "

American muscle my dick.


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

its a bad azz car and would look good sitting next to my 33


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

It's sitting on my desktop right now.


----------

